# Battle LA



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I think this new movie Battle LA when it comes out on Blue Ray will really test out peoples Subs and surround sound systems! The trailer seems to have some epic lows....


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

fschris said:


> I think this new movie Battle LA when it comes out on Blue Ray will really test out peoples Subs and surround sound systems! The trailer seems to have some epic lows....


You will probably not hear the same loudness in the movie as you heard in the trailer. Trailers are designed to give the audio the maximum impact(in other words pumped up) to draw your attention. Rarely does the movie itself have the exact same levels, or frequency response of the movie's sound track. They are done totally independent of each other.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing when I saw the trailer Saturday night


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Was watching X-Men Origins: Wolverine on bluray last night and was amazed this really cool trailer advertising blu ray movies was only being played back in dolby digital. Seems like such a waste, all that money spent on a really cool trailer featuring clips from 15 some-odd different action-packed blu ray movies, complete with lots of cool explosions and very cool scenes, and just dd sound????? Movie itself is highly rated as great audio and it did sound great (dts master audio) but Im always disappointed when the trailers and ads are anything less than dts master or dolby true  Tho I guess Im not really surprised by it any more...


----------

